# Kicked out of masons



## Christopher Campbell

Hello, I have been a Mason for 4 years at wich time I went through the york rite and Shriner worked the chairs of my lodge and was a sd and on the Devine staff in the shrine. To make a long story short.  A fellow member brought masonic charges against me for something I did not do and had proof and witnesses.  All be cause the member was using drugs in the lodge and I was going to tell on him. So they had the so called court. And after I told my side and had a witness show I did not do it they still found me guilty and kicked me out. So how can I get back in? The guy that brought the charges is now in jail for dealing but his friends make up the lodge and still side with him. And I still wear my ring, and have my sticker on my car. I still carry my coin in my pocket as once a Mason always a Mason. And I still want to be active as I did alot of good to my lodge and shrine club. Any advice would be great. I tried calling my grand lodge but they have not return my calls.


----------



## dfreybur

The paperwork process is wildly different from jurisdiction to jurisdiction, but in my jurisdiction expulsion is automatic on conviction of a felony.  Find out the process in your jurisdiction then get a Brother from another nearby lodge to get him expelled.

Having gotten him expelled, request a retrial.  You do understand that having been convicted in a Masonic trial there is the presumption you did what you were accused of so there is that hurdle to overcome.  You also understand that having at least one witness in your trial end up in prison changes how your situation will be viewed.

Huge paperwork process in two major sequences.  Each sequences having probably a dozen individual steps involving certified mail.


----------



## coachn

Christopher Campbell said:


> ... I tried calling my grand lodge but they have not return my calls.


I understand some jurisdictions have an appeals process.  I would stay away from phoning for anything other than information on how to get information.  Request a copy of the rules in writing .  Follow up with a call to assure the request was received.  Find out how long responses for information should take too.  All in writing.  Get ahold of your digest and STUDY!


----------



## Bloke

coachn said:


> I understand some jurisdictions have an appeals process.  I would stay away from phoning for anything other than information on how to get information.  Request a copy of the rules in writing .  Follow up with a call to assure the request was received.  Find out how long responses for information should take too.  All in writing.  Get ahold of your digest and STUDY!



I'm completely idealistic and stupid, so I'd go straight to the Grand Sec and if that failed to the MWGM, but paradoxically I'm also smart and eloquent and could carry my case. Coach is hinting to be cautious because if Grand Lodge rejects your appeal, you've got very limited options. He's also saying you need to know the rules and have a written copy so those using them can be held to account. That is all very good advice.

Sounds like it was handled on lodge level and u did not fight it beyond that forum ? If you've got connections in other lodges or appendant bodies and not confident you can argue your own case, i'd consider looking for a knowledgeable and reliable advocate to help guide you and perhaps speak for you.

My first port would be to ascertain if you were properly excluded. Again that goes back to the written rules Coach mentions..

I'd also be careful, if someone here failed to report a serious villian who commited crimes on lodge property, that in itself could be an offense.

Frankly, it sounds like you were a junior freemason who got shafted or not too bright and were doing the wrong thing without realising it.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman

Christopher Campbell said:


> Hello, I have been a Mason for 4 years at wich time I went through the york rite and Shriner worked the chairs of my lodge and was a sd and on the Devine staff in the shrine. To make a long story short.  A fellow member brought masonic charges against me for something I did not do and had proof and witnesses.  All be cause the member was using drugs in the lodge and I was going to tell on him. So they had the so called court. And after I told my side and had a witness show I did not do it they still found me guilty and kicked me out. So how can I get back in? The guy that brought the charges is now in jail for dealing but his friends make up the lodge and still side with him. And I still wear my ring, and have my sticker on my car. I still carry my coin in my pocket as once a Mason always a Mason. And I still want to be active as I did alot of good to my lodge and shrine club. Any advice would be great. I tried calling my grand lodge but they have not return my calls.


What jurisdiction do you hail from ?


----------

